# Lost rating re: tipping? WTF?



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

So, I got the below this past weekend. Uber CSR insists that pax do not have a drop-down menu from which this option was chosen. WTH?


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

It could be if the passenger wrote a comment about you accepting / soliciting tips, the system would recognize the keyword and put that under professionalism. It doesn't necessarily mean the PAX had the ability to click on that as a selection.


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

Why would a pax tip just to complain about you accepting it?


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

scott huston said:


> Why would a pax tip just to complain about you accepting it?


It could be that the OP was trying to solicit a tip (or the PAX misread the situation) and the PAX wrote a comment about it ?


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

hangtyte said:


> It could be that the OP was trying to solicit a tip (or the PAX misread the situation) and the PAX wrote a comment about it ?


I don't have any good answer to that... somebody may have read Fireguy50 's signs and considered that "accepting." I was more concerned that Uber was asking paxes to report that I accept tips.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I ALSO got this under: Issues/Professionalism










I emailed Uber asking why is this an ISSUE to ACCEPT A TIP????!!!!

This is their nonsense reply:

_Hi ****,

Thanks for contacting Uber Support, Happy to assist!

Sorry for any misunderstanding, it simply means that tipping by a rider to driver is not recommend or not necessary.

Partners are also not allowed to ask riders for tips, however, if the rider continues to insist that the driver accept it, then he or she can. (for eg, they are some riders who will not take no for an answer, when saying no you do not need to tip me).

Tipping is however present for Uber Taxi product types, these drivers are allowed to request tips, and most time it is automatically added to their pay statements.

Your response has been noted, Have a wonderful day!

_


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

This is how it works now, riders cannot complain about it. Just send Uber CSR these, and tell them to leave you alone!


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Fireguy50 ... that answers the question. I am still ticked off, but at least now I know why.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Taken from email I received from CSR:



LEAFdriver said:


> _*"Partners are also not allowed to ask riders for tips"*_


Taken from Uber Rider's OWN APP:












Fireguy50 said:


> View attachment 45675


*Speak out of both sides of your mouth much, Uber? *


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Maybe someone has trouble with the tip jar.
When the piano player at the RITZ-CARLTON gets rid of his, I'll get rid of mine.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


>


I once got a 100 dollar Indian Rupee bill. Wow was I thrilled! Oops then I found out it was only worth around a buck.


----------

